# Odd email



## gadzooks (Jan 18, 2010)

I got the following email re: response to a subscribed thread, from an apparently non-existent user, a link to a non-existent post, and would like to know what the heck is going on.


Dear gadzooks,

stavgr has just replied to a thread you have  subscribed to entitled - Community Downtime this Weekend - in the Community  Announcements forum of Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums.

This thread is  located at:
Community Downtime this Weekend - Page 2 - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

Here  is the message that has just been  posted:
***************
wow!
***************


There may also  be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you  visit the forum again.

All the best,
Discuss Cooking - Cooking  Forums

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Unsubscription  information:

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this  page:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...=244542&auth=1950d19877d3aa5a40c5aa5bf6de8bb1

To  unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all


----------



## Janet H (Jan 18, 2010)

This one word response was posted by a spammer and you got a subscription notification via e-mail.  The spammy post was removed and so when you clicked on the link you probably got some kind of refusal message.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Gennie32 (Feb 13, 2010)

Andy, should be doing something about it...i guess!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2010)

Gennie32 said:


> Andy, should be doing something about it...i guess!


It was handled...
kadesma


----------



## Selkie (Feb 13, 2010)

If you'll think about it, at one time or another we all talk about a message or document that we know we sent and for some strange reason, evaporated into the "electronic ether."

Well, this is one that the "electronic never-neverland" spit back out...


----------

